# Proposal to Get Melo



## Ballscientist

How about this,

Battier, Jordan Hill, 6 million trade exceptions and two Knicks picks to Nuggets for Melo?

Front courts will be the best in the nba: Yao, Melo and Scola

For Nuggets, they save $12 mil and get 3 young assets for the future.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

This actually came across my mind. If Melo gets disgruntled this season we can put together a decent package for him.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=2eq9ar2

or

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=2b9zkuw (would work with the trade exception)


----------



## Dissonance

If not, Melo, I think it'll be a waste if Houston doesn't capitalize on all their assets eventually.


----------



## Dre

I couldn't believe it when I heard the Rockets would've been in the luxury tax had they not traded Ariza. All that money and they really have nothing to show for it. And I know about Yao going down but even before then, people praise the Rockets' staff so much and **** on teams like the Knicks and Warriors, but what have the Rockets really done.


----------



## Ballscientist

Make the cake bigger:

Rockets can add Brooks/Jeffries, and Nuggest add Billups.

Back court: Billups and Martin
back court benches: Budinger, Lowry, Lee


----------



## OneBadLT123

Dre™;6348872 said:


> I couldn't believe it when I heard the Rockets would've been in the luxury tax had they not traded Ariza. All that money and they really have nothing to show for it. And I know about Yao going down but even before then, people praise the Rockets' staff so much and **** on teams like the Knicks and Warriors, but what have the Rockets really done.


With that logic what has any team done over the last few years that didn't have a star player they can rely on? Hell we took the ****ing championship Lakers to the last 3 mins of game 7 with our "star"player being Ron Artest. 

And whats with the "All that money" garbage? The Rockets the last 5 years have been hovering around and below the luxury tax line over the years despite having BOTH Yao and Tmac signed to max contracts.

You assessment is just asinine and ignorant. Being so high over the Luxury tax line was a result of the Martin trade, and keeping both Scola and Lowry *this *offseason.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Dre™ said:


> I couldn't believe it when I heard the Rockets would've been in the luxury tax had they not traded Ariza. All that money and they really have nothing to show for it. And I know about Yao going down but even before then, people praise the Rockets' staff so much and **** on teams like the Knicks and Warriors, but what have the Rockets really done.


I'm completely lost here.

The reason people praise the Rockets is because they remain competitive despite facing the most adversity with injuries in the league. Name 1 other team who could remain competitive missing their undisputed 2 best players.

I don't know where you're getting at about the payroll.


----------



## Dre

They're paying a ****load of money for being merely competitive is my point.

People make it seem like the Rockets are such scrappy underdogs and better than the sum of their parts..but they're paying a lot of money to be a 47 win team.

And of course I wouldn't win this argument in the Rockets' board, but I wanted to point it out.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

You really think they're gonna win 47 games. They won 42 games with a 6'6" starting center out West and was in the playoff hunt all season till late March/early April. The previous 3 seasons with only 1 of their top 2 playing they won 53+. This team should win 57-60 games next season and be the 2nd or 3rd best team out West.

They're paying a ****load of money because there were 2 max contracts sitting on the bench, and through all that still somehow tippy toed on the lux tax line. It's only this season they stepped over so much. This team has not underachieved by any stretch esp given their circumstances.

When people speak of the sum of their parts they're referring to whats on the floor and in uniform. Not that they have a high payroll and scrapping to get 42 wins unlike the New York "fully healthy and 30 wins in the much weaker conference" Knicks(Eddy Curry being out for being a fat ass doesn't count as an injury).

Comparing the Rockets to the Knicks and Warriors.... c'mon son. Tell God to re-edit that post.


----------



## Dre

> And of course I wouldn't win this argument in the Rockets' board, but I wanted to point it out.


...


----------



## Blue

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'm completely lost here.
> 
> The reason people praise the Rockets is because they remain competitive despite facing the most adversity with injuries in the league.* Name 1 other team who could remain competitive missing their undisputed 2 best players.*
> 
> I don't know where you're getting at about the payroll.


'09 Magic? :whoknows:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Blue Magic said:


> '09 Magic? :whoknows:


All season?


----------



## Blue

Sure. They didn't have to actually go through it like that, but I think there's enough evidence to show they could've been a competitive team. Look how we won game 6 in philly.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Blue Magic said:


> Sure. They didn't have to actually go through it like that, but I think there's enough evidence to show they could've been a competitive team. Look how we won game 6 in philly.


You had Dwight Freaking Howard for 79 games that year! GTFO with that crap lol


----------



## OneBadLT123

Dre™;6349058 said:


> They're paying a ****load of money for being merely competitive is my point.
> 
> People make it seem like the Rockets are such scrappy underdogs and better than the sum of their parts..but they're paying a lot of money to be a 47 win team.
> 
> And of course I wouldn't win this argument in the Rockets' board, but I wanted to point it out.


How about you say how they will be a 47 win team and back it up with some legitimate points? All I read is vague rhetoric with nothing to back it up.

You say we are paying a lot to be "merely competitive", you tell me. How do we become more competitive? We have the 10th highest payroll in the league, and yet we are legitimately a top 5-8 team in the league. Whats the matter with that? You compared the Rockets to the Knicks and Warriors, who haven't had any legitimate winning season over 45 games over the last ****ing decade! Its asinine

On top of it all, do you know most of these contracts have low guarantees and/or team options? Do you know this team of role players won 42 games last year without any legitimate star player in the WC? Do you know the owner WANTS to pay this much in order to attempt to put up a winner?

And yes you wont win this on the Rockets' board because your points are just laughable... You have no idea what you're talking about. 

I just cant understand how you are thinking this. I just cant... It's mind boggling

But then again your response to legitimate points is "And of course I wouldn't win this argument in the Rockets' board, but I wanted to point it out."


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Blu(e) said:


> Sure. They didn't have to actually go through it like that, but I think there's enough evidence to show they could've been a competitive team. Look how we won game 6 in philly.


Look how the Rockets minus their 2 best took the Lakers to 7.

Now look how those same Lakers beat the Magic in 5, where the only injured party was Jameer Nelson, and at least he played that whole series, and he's definitely no T-Mac(at the time) or Yao.

I don't think Philly is a measure of success here.


----------



## Blue

Non Sequitur.

In 2008... Atlanta took Boston to 7, Boston beat LA in 6. Was Atlanta better than Los Angeles??


----------



## Blue

OneBadLT123 said:


> You had Dwight Freaking Howard for 79 games that year! GTFO with that crap lol


Yall had Yao for 77 games that year too, so you gotta be kidding me? Was that supposed to be a rhetorical question or somethin, cause I just proposed another team that could possibly be competitive(like he asked), and now ya'll all jumpin on me. Damn, sorry for answerin the question...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Blu(e) said:


> Yall had Yao for 77 games that year too, so you gotta be kidding me? Was that supposed to be a rhetorical question or somethin, cause I just proposed another team that could possibly be competitive(like he asked), and now ya'll all jumpin on me. Damn, sorry for answerin the question...


So? The question wasn't asking to compare the 08/09 Rockets that year, the question was about any team in general. 
Plus the 09/10 Rockets had Yao and Tmac for ZERO games. Plus losing Yao in the playoffs in 08-09.
The Magic were never missing their 2 undisputed best players last few seasons. Ever


----------



## Ballscientist

without big trade, rockets win range is bewteen 46 wins and 53 wins.

Injury factors are included.


----------



## Dre

OneBadLT123 said:


> How about you say how they will be a 47 win team and back it up with some legitimate points? All I read is vague rhetoric with nothing to back it up.
> 
> You say we are paying a lot to be "merely competitive", you tell me. How do we become more competitive? We have the 10th highest payroll in the league, and yet we are legitimately a top 5-8 team in the league. Whats the matter with that? You compared the Rockets to the Knicks and Warriors, who haven't had any legitimate winning season over 45 games over the last ****ing decade! Its asinine
> 
> On top of it all, do you know most of these contracts have low guarantees and/or team options? Do you know this team of role players won 42 games last year without any legitimate star player in the WC? Do you know the owner WANTS to pay this much in order to attempt to put up a winner?
> 
> And yes you wont win this on the Rockets' board because your points are just laughable... You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> I just cant understand how you are thinking this. I just cant... It's mind boggling
> 
> But then again your response to legitimate points is "And of course I wouldn't win this argument in the Rockets' board, but I wanted to point it out."


Calm down first of all, this ain't even that serious. 

My point is this. The Rockets have been spending a lot of money for the past 5-6 years, and really have nothing to show for it. I know about the injuries, but that doesn't make what I said untrue. 

I just find it kind of surprising is all. I don't care to get into some huge debate about something I said in passing, because I really don't care about this all that much. 

The perception of the Rockets as some underdogs is kind of funny in hindsight. Yeah, they were without their two best players but they're still playing a ****load of money, so it just changes my perception of what they are. Any team spending that much money should probably still win 40 games without their best player. If we look at the top 10 teams in payroll and take their best player away, they'd still probably win 40 games, and it wouldn't be some titanic achievement either.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Fully healthy, no one thinks of the Rockets as underdogs.

Decimated by injuries esp to their top players is what makes them underdogs, as it would any other team.

Don't just take away that teams best player, take away their 2 best players. The Rockets have won 53+ games with 1 of their 2 best the 3 seasons prior.


----------



## Dre

McGrady was so inconsequential in his PT last year it's safe to say he probably wouldn't have been the best player on that team last year or the year before. Who wouldn't take Brooks before him?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Perfect example is the Wizards. They had an even higher payroll than the Rockets, and they lost players due to injuries and stupidity, and they've barely been competitive. That's the team you should be questioning.


----------



## Dre

Who said I wasn't sir


----------



## TwinkieFoot

I don't see the Rockets being the team Melo commits to. That squad would not be enough to get past either the Lakers or Heat. The Knicks are much more promising when you consider Amar'e and Mike D'Antoni are already there with the prospect of adding Tony Parker/Chris Paul.


----------



## Blue

If the Rockets want to make moves, they should look into Rashard Lewis. If they're going to give up assets, they would have more stability knowing that Lewis would stay for a few years and probably resign there. With Melo, if he doesnt land on a surefire contender he most likely bails to New York... Idk if Houston is a surefire contender with Melo being their best player, so it would a sizable gamble...


----------



## rocketeer

Blu said:


> Yall had Yao for 77 games that year too, so you gotta be kidding me? Was that supposed to be a rhetorical question or somethin, cause I just proposed another team that could possibly be competitive(like he asked), and now ya'll all jumpin on me. Damn, sorry for answerin the question...


with yao playing 77 games that year, the rockets were the 2nd best team in the west, so that should tell you enough right there.


----------



## rocketeer

Dre™ said:


> Calm down first of all, this ain't even that serious.
> 
> My point is this. The Rockets have been spending a lot of money for the past 5-6 years, and really have nothing to show for it. I know about the injuries, but that doesn't make what I said untrue.


injuries is the entire explanation for it. a few years back with yao/tmac healthy, the rockets would be a top 5 team. the last couple of years with just yao healthy, the rockets would be a top 5 team.



> The perception of the Rockets as some underdogs is kind of funny in hindsight. Yeah, they were without their two best players but they're still playing a ****load of money, so it just changes my perception of what they are.


but they are paying a ****load of money to players that are injured. take out the injured players salaries and suddenly the payroll isn't nearly as high. take yao off the rockets and they rightfully should be considered underdogs. have him healthy this year and the rockets should rightfully be considered a top 6 team in the league.


----------



## Blue

rocketeer said:


> with yao playing 77 games that year, the rockets were the 2nd best team in the west, so that should tell you enough right there.


Ok great, but I dont see where that discredits Orlando's ability to be competitive. With the 42 games Jameer was healthy, that Magic team also won around 82% of their games and were tied for the 1st OVERALL record in the league @ time of his injury... Taking into account where the Magic finished, they clearly fell off with the loss of their 2nd best player Jameer, only winning around 50% of our games thereafter. 

Look, I'm not here to say Magic were better fully healthy or Houston was better fully healthy, i'm just saying that the particular 08-09 Magic team was another resilient team, which I thought was what the guy asked for... The team had proven, granted in a smaller sample size than Houston, that they were a pretty resilient group imo with guys like JJ, Gortat, Lee, Lewis, Hedo showing they could step up in adversity imo.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Blu said:


> If the Rockets want to make moves, *they should look into Rashard Lewis*. If they're going to give up assets, they would have more stability knowing that Lewis would stay for a few years and probably resign there. With Melo, if he doesnt land on a surefire contender he most likely bails to New York... Idk if Houston is a surefire contender with Melo being their best player, so it would a sizable gamble...


----------



## jdiggidy

As long as we get and extended/committed Melo in return, I could see it playing out several ways.

1. Houston Trades: Battier/6.3 mil TE/JTaylor/AJohnson/both NYC picks
Denver Trades: Melo

2. Houston Trades: Battier/JJeffries/JTaylor/both NYC picks
Denver Trades: Melo

3. Houston Trades: JJeffries/CBud/JTaylor/6.3 mil TE/one NYC pick
Denver Trades: Melo

4. Houston Trades: Battier/CBud/JTaylor/6.3 mil TE/one NYC pick
Denver Trades: Melo

There are a few more variation of this. I think the order I listed them is the preferred order. I would hate to lose Budinger. If we lost both Batier and Chase but still has the 6.3 mil TE then we might be able to get a solid backup SF.

I just don't see Melo going to New Jersey and though he would prefer NYC over Houston, I don't see Denver interested in Gallinari and draft picks in the year 2050.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

I think it will take Kevin Martin to get Denver to bite unless he's adamant about going to Houston. The Knicks and Nets can't match what the Rockets can offer. They can offer talent(Martin), promising prospects(Hill), decent sized expirings(Battier, Jeffries) and picks(thank you Knicks). 

Best case scenario

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=2dtaxfy

then Battier agrees to a buyout and returns to the Rockets after a month


----------



## Tragedy

Spaceman Spiff said:


> You really think they're gonna win 47 games. They won 42 games with a 6'6" starting center out West and was in the playoff hunt all season till late March/early April. The previous 3 seasons with only 1 of their top 2 playing they won 53+. This team should win 57-60 games next season and be the 2nd or 3rd best team out West.
> 
> They're paying a ****load of money because there were 2 max contracts sitting on the bench, and through all that still somehow tippy toed on the lux tax line. It's only this season they stepped over so much. This team has not underachieved by any stretch esp given their circumstances.
> 
> When people speak of the sum of their parts they're referring to whats on the floor and in uniform. Not that they have a high payroll and scrapping to get 42 wins unlike the New York "fully healthy and 30 wins in the much weaker conference" Knicks(Eddy Curry being out for being a fat ass doesn't count as an injury).
> 
> Comparing the Rockets to the Knicks and Warriors.... c'mon son. Tell God to re-edit that post.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?! lmao! 57-60 games? Seriously?


----------



## rocketeer

Tragedy said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?! lmao! 57-60 games? Seriously?


yes seriously. two seasons ago the rockets won 53 and their roster is much better than it was then.

brooks/lowry
martin/lee
battier/budinger
scola/patterson/hayes
yao/miller/hill

that's a very good and deep rotation.


----------



## hroz

If Yao can play 75+ games the Rockets are a chance for 60 wins. But its hard to believe thats going to happen.


----------



## hroz

Martin + Hill + Budinger + Jeffries + DP 2012

Yao/Miller
Scola/Hayes/Patterson
Anthony/Harris
Battier/Lee/Taylor
Brooks/Lowry


----------



## Dre

rocketeer said:


> yes seriously. two seasons ago the rockets won 53 and their roster is much better than it was then.
> 
> brooks/lowry
> martin/lee
> battier/budinger
> scola/patterson/hayes
> yao/miller/hill
> 
> that's a very good and deep rotation.


pause


----------



## Tragedy

You guys are smoking. In their history the Rockets have never won 60 games from what i recall.

Now they're gonna win 60 if Yao plays 75 games?

You can't just assume that because they were a sleeper team last season that with Yao they'll become a contender - because that's what 60 win teams are.

I will laugh heartily at this thread in April.


----------



## rocketeer

Tragedy said:


> You guys are smoking. In their history the Rockets have never won 60 games from what i recall.
> 
> Now they're gonna win 60 if Yao plays 75 games?
> 
> You can't just assume that because they were a sleeper team last season that with Yao they'll become a contender - because that's what 60 win teams are.
> 
> I will laugh heartily at this thread in April.


i'm more focused on what they did two years ago than last year. last year was basically a meaningless one just positioning themselves for this year. with yao in the middle, the rockets will be back to being one of the top defensive teams in the league and now they have a lot more scoring to compliment him with brooks developing and kevin martin being a 2nd tier perimeter scorer in the league. add to that a ton of frontcourt depth, reasonable perimeter depth(including the top backup pg in the league), and multiple expiring contracts, prospects, and draft picks that could be used to further improve the team at the trade deadline and you've got a team that is going to be very near the top of the west.

and if you think that's funny, feel free to bump this thread at any time.


----------



## Xeneise

We gave Jordan Hill to you because he sucks. Gallinari and Randolph are much better prospects with much higher ceilings. The two Knicks picks are high lotto AT BEST, which is not a great piece when you're talking about Carmelo Anthony. Also, why trade for a 27 year old Kevin "No Defense" Martin if you're going to rebuild?

If the Nuggets want a bunch of a decent assets rather than a chance for a future all star like Gallinari or Randolph, they'll trade him to Houston.


----------



## Ballscientist

ESPN insider rumor: 4 team trades

Pistons get K-Mart expiring from Nuggets

Nuggets get Martin, Battier and 2 Knicks picks from Rockets, Rodmanovic, Wilcox, Prince

Rockets get Melo

Warriors get JR Smith


----------



## OneBadLT123

Buy out Battier and have him sign back here for vet min. 
I would rather trade Brooks and keep Martin because Brooks will be either expensive this offseason or gone.


----------



## hroz

Hope we can keep Battier.

Hopefully Battier stays and the Nuggets can get Lee and Jeffries or soemthing like that. I would love to get Harrington. A shooting PF.


----------



## Ballscientist

rockets need to trade Patterson/Jordan Hill/Jeffries/Battier to 76ers for Turner/Brand.

......Then trade Turner/Martin/two Knicks first rounders for Melo.

TE for JR Smith


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Ballscientist said:


> rockets need to trade Patterson/Jordan Hill/Jeffries/Battier to 76ers for Turner/Brand.
> 
> ......Then trade Turner/Martin/two Knicks first rounders for Melo.
> 
> TE for JR Smith


No, no, and hell naw to the last one.

No way Rockets take Brand's contract and no way the 76ers trade Turner for a couple band-aids and a toothbrush


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yeah Brand isnt a player I would want to go after. We already have enough injury worries about Yao, we dont need another injury prone big


----------



## Tragedy

I'm starting to laugh.


----------



## rocketeer

Tragedy said:


> I'm starting to laugh.


the 60 wins thing was over when the rockets announced yao would be playing no more than 24 minutes a game.

but get your laughs in now. the rockets are fine.


----------

